# SA Availibllity chart



## Carolinian (May 14, 2009)

A few years ago, I obtained a European version of the RCI Directory of Resort, which has an interesting feature not found in the American version, an Availiblity table which shows how likely one is to find an exchange based on supply and demand.  I recently obtained the current Europe directory and these tables are still there, now color coded rather than numbers and scattered throughout the book rather than all in one place.  But they still break down availibility into four categories from least availible to most plentiful.  These tables break availibility out by month of the year.

Curiously, the supply / demand curce for South Africa shows a significant change with exchanges now more difficult to obtain there.  The old book I had, if I recall correctly, showed for South Africa that 7 months wer rated ''1'' with great demand and little availibility, 3 months as a ''2'' with slightly beter availibility and 2 months as a ''3'' with decent availibility.  None were shoud as a ''4'' with plentiful availibility.

Now all twelve months in South Africa show light blue, which is the same as the ''1'' in the older table for limited availibility.


----------



## dneuser (May 14, 2009)

Carolinian said:


> A few years ago, I obtained a European version of the RCI Directory of Resort, which has an interesting feature not found in the American version, an Availiblity table which shows how likely one is to find an exchange based on supply and demand.  I recently obtained the current Europe directory and these tables are still there, now color coded rather than numbers and scattered throughout the book rather than all in one place.  But they still break down availibility into four categories from least availible to most plentiful.  These tables break availibility out by month of the year.
> 
> Curiously, the supply / demand curce for South Africa shows a significant change with exchanges now more difficult to obtain there.  The old book I had, if I recall correctly, showed for South Africa that 7 months wer rated ''1'' with great demand and little availibility, 3 months as a ''2'' with slightly beter availibility and 2 months as a ''3'' with decent availibility.  None were shoud as a ''4'' with plentiful availibility.
> 
> Now all twelve months in South Africa show light blue, which is the same as the ''1'' in the older table for limited availibility.



Thanks, Carolinian.  As usual, you are a wealth of information.  This supply/demand info is really curious.  My most recent 2010 So. Africa deposit diminished dramatically in trade value with RCI.  Last week communication from the resort confirmed continuation of the resort's Silver Crown status and states it is on track for Gold Crown status within the year.  It's really hard to know what gives with the every-shifting trade value game with RCI and So. Africa.


----------

